# Goo-Gone for Cleaning?



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone ever use Goo-Gone (orange stuff) for cleaning the hand oils, tar, and gunk off the briars? I didn't see any references to it in the search feature. I did, however, read where people have used Barkeep's Helper and Soft Scrub, but those looked like they were more for metal surfaces, tile, porcelain, etc. The Goo-Gone stuff said it's for wood so I don't think it'll hurt it...I hope.

Any have any experience with it?


----------



## Yoda! (Nov 15, 2008)

la157m3 said:


> Anyone ever use Goo-Gone (orange stuff) for cleaning the hand oils, tar, and gunk off the briars? I didn't see any references to it in the search feature. I did, however, read where people have used Barkeep's Helper and Soft Scrub, but those looked like they were more for metal surfaces, tile, porcelain, etc. The Goo-Gone stuff said it's for wood so I don't think it'll hurt it...I hope.
> 
> Any have any experience with it?


I wouldn't, but if you feel you must. I would use Murphy Oil Soap for a general cleanup. Spit (on a rag) on the rim. Try not to let any thing get into the bowl....


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

If I wouldn't smoke it, I wouldn't ever use it to clean. I use Bacardi 151 or Rum with higher alcohol percentage. You can also do the salt treatment which works great.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Mitch said:


> If I wouldn't smoke it, I wouldn't ever use it to clean.


Very well said...who knows what that stuff may leave behind. I don't want those chemicals finding their way into my lungs.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Mitch said:


> If I wouldn't smoke it, I wouldn't ever use it to clean. I use Bacardi 151 or Rum with higher alcohol percentage. You can also do the salt treatment which works great.


For inside the pipe only!! Don't ever use alcohol on the outside of a pipe, or it will most likely strip away the finish.

Just wanted to clarify that for those who may not know.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I second the Murphy's Oil for the outside of the pipe. Works really great for me. Don't forget to dilute it. 

And if you are going to use alcohol for the bowl, invest in a dropper to apply it with. That helped me a lot to keep from stripping the finish of of my pipes.


----------



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Z.Kramer said:


> I second the Murphy's Oil for the outside of the pipe. Works really great for me. Don't forget to dilute it.
> 
> And if you are going to use alcohol for the bowl, invest in a dropper to apply it with. That helped me a lot to keep from stripping the finish of of my pipes.


Yeah, I got the kosher salt, Isopropyl alcohol, and eye dropper for cleaning the bowls after reaming.

I did, however, screw up a small area of finish on one of my Peterson's when I was using silver polish on the band. You can tell where some of the polish touched the bowl by the ring. Even though I wiped the polish immediately you can definitely tell where it's lighter now.

Any way to fix the finish once something like that has happened?


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

la157m3 said:


> Yeah, I got the kosher salt, Isopropyl alcohol, and eye dropper for cleaning the bowls after reaming.
> 
> I did, however, screw up a small area of finish on one of my Peterson's when I was using silver polish on the band. You can tell where some of the polish touched the bowl by the ring. Even though I wiped the polish immediately you can definitely tell where it's lighter now.
> 
> Any way to fix the finish once something like that has happened?


WHy are you using isopropyl alcohol for that. I have heard you can, but why not use rum or everclear.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Isopropyl alcohol, to the best of my knowledge, is rarely referred to as "silver polish", Mitch.


----------



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Isopropyl alcohol, to the best of my knowledge, is rarely referred to as "silver polish", Mitch.


Sorry - seems as though I confused some:

The kosher salt & iso alcohol is for _filling the bowls_ of the pipe to leach-out the years worth of use, tobacco juices, etc.

The silver polish, (Wright's Silver Polish), was _used on the sterling silver band_ around the stem of the pipes.

The Goo-Gone or Murphy's is used to _wipe down the outside of the pipe _to clean off the tar, gunk, ash, and hand oils from handling over the years.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

la157m3 said:


> ...Any way to fix the finish once something like that has happened?


Where's the Mad Hatter when you need him?

A wipe of matching or slightly lighter shade of stain; dry; wax, buff. Sometimes wax alone works but not often to a critical eye.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

la157m3 said:


> Sorry - seems as though I confused some:
> 
> The kosher salt & iso alcohol is for _filling the bowls_ of the pipe to leach-out the years worth of use, tobacco juices, etc.
> 
> ...


Oh ok, I thought from your first post you were going to use the Goo-gone inside the pipe. I would switch the Isopropyl alcohol with something else. The way they make Isopropyl is by combining water with propene (which is a gas). I would never want that stuff in my pipe. Pick up some everclear or Bacardi 151, regular alcohol you drink. Like I said earlier, if I wont mix it with coke and drink it, I wouldn't ever put it inside my pipe. If you go to youtube and look up, I believe it is Dublindam, he has great videos on how to clean pipes.


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

All I've ever used to clean the exterior of my pipes is a quick wipe down with Briar Pipe Wipe. I do this before I return a pipe to my rotation, keeps them looking pretty darn good imo.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

In the interest of being thorough, while cleaning your pipe, one ought to also liberally apply said "cleaning" spirits such as 151, wild turkey 101, various single malt scotches, vodkas, and black rums to ones own lips, teeth, tongue and throat in order to clean them as well...:biggrin1:


----------



## StufnPuf (Oct 8, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> In the interest of being thorough, while cleaning your pipe, one ought to also liberally apply said "cleaning" spirits such as 151, wild turkey 101, various single malt scotches, vodkas, and black rums to ones own lips, teeth, tongue and throat in order to clean them as well...:biggrin1:


 :amen:


----------

